# How long is a cat pregnant 4?



## Kristina (Jun 22, 2005)

i should know this question seeing how my mama cat had kittens 3 years ago i believe, but im not sure if one of my cats is pregnant she is an in/out door cat and well she has gotten big and her coat looks go good lol and just wanted to know how long is it for cats to give birth?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Cats are usually pregnant for around 63 days. My biggest concern here is why is your outdoor cat not neutered?


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

_moved to breeding._


----------



## Kristina (Jun 22, 2005)

*well.....*

:roll: well she was a stray cat and we brung her to the vet got her her shots, and well she was an outdoor cat and was never pregnant that we know of, and we found her i believe in 1997 or 1998 and we told the vet we didn't know if she was or not and she said well if she hasn't had kittens yet then whoever had her got her spayed. 

i don't know if she is pregnant or not or she is just getting fatter


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Everything between 60 and 70 days is normal.

If you're not sure if it's fat or kittens in the cats tummy, check the breasts. If they're pink/red and/or swollen there are babies in the tummy.


----------



## Twisted (Mar 21, 2005)

Like the others ssaid about 60 days.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

If you've had her for 7 years and she hasn't had kittens before, its unlikely that she isn't already speyed, you're right. I would suspect she's just putting on weight, though it wouldn't hurt to get her checked out. Good luck.


----------



## Kristina (Jun 22, 2005)

*thanks*

well i don't know if she is or not, probably just getting fatter lol but i will take her to the vet any how, thanks ev1
P.S. just wondering how do you's get those banners?? and do you's know where i could make this picture smaller?


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

best bet is around 62-68


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

You can go to the Art section of this forum to request a siggy from one of the amazing artists on the cat forum :wink:


----------

